

Why Are There So Few Black Investors? - badboyboyce
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/10/why-are-there-so-few-black-investors/#kFpsBQ:jqtc

======
anigbrowl
Good article. I wonder is the problem really centered on the number of black
people in tech, though? My impression is taht a lot of VC people have finance
backgrounds, and finance is historically not very diverse either. Another way
to come at the question might be to acknowledge that there are some
heavyweight black investors, but they invest in other areas likes arts and
sport where African-Americans have enjoyed more opportunities (and the
investors have greater insight into the risks and payoffs of those particular
markets than they might into others).

